# Paintless Dent Removal



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone on here given this a go?? both my car and the girlfriends have a number of car parking ding's and minor dents, spoils the effect after spending hours cleaning and polishing them!!

I've spent hours looking at video's on how to!! so now it's time to buy a few tools :doublesho any suggestions on which to go for first, I was thinking along the lines of "straight board" a 7" hook, a window shield, a knock down tool and maybe a "pops a dent" hot glue and puller set!! 

Any informed suggestions or hints/tips would be appreciated thanks :thumb:


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep, pay a professional £60-100 a car instead. 

It takes years to be any good at it.


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

If you attempt it yourself, you're liable to make such a mess of it, you will have to get the panels filled and resprayed as no PDR tyech will want to try to correct the mess you make. It is a VERY skilled job.

Cheers
David


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ian, 

I've been having the exact same thoughts. I've watched endless YouTube videos, read loads of guides and its something I would like to train in to add to my detailing services. 

My next step is to buy some tools and practice. I've found a good course which is £1200 + VAT which I'm going to get booked on when funds allow but I guess its practice practice practice as my old music teacher used to say.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

PDR Is more In depth then you may think. My uncle does this for a living and makes a
Killing! He actually went abroad to do this training. Like all things I think it is a case of trial and error. Getting to know the right tools for a job and practice.

This is his website - 
http://www.auto-dents.co.uk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with the guys above. 

I think you should just pay to have someone else do them for you. 

I've had the tools for PDR for a few years now (again given to me by a rep) but I just couldn't get the hang of it, some people just don't have what it takes. 

I work very closely with 3 pdr techies, and I see them do the job everyday.

I think you'll find ALOT of the before and after pictures/videos online are actually fakes, which are made to drum up business.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yep I see what you guys are saying, but everyone of the PDR blokes doing the job now, had to start somewhere, and as I intend having a go at one or two on my own car, I don't see the harm in trying, 

I'm going to have a go and publish the before and after pictures regardless of messing it up or not, that way you can all say "told you so" or give me a quick round of applause for being a trier!! 

It wont be this weekend, I've just been told my eldest sons boss wants his tatty old Audi sorting out


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Yep I see what you guys are saying, but everyone of the PDR blokes doing the job now, had to start somewhere, and as I intend having a go at one or two on my own car, I don't see the harm in trying,
> 
> I'm going to have a go and publish the before and after pictures regardless of messing it up or not, that way you can all say "told you so" or give me a quick round of applause for being a trier!!
> 
> It wont be this weekend, I've just been told my eldest sons boss wants his tatty old Audi sorting out


I would be tempted to get an old door from the scrappies for practice first. When i was speaking to the pdr guy he said if done wrong the metal can stretch and cannot be repaired


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You probably don't know how easy you can crack the paint when dinging. 

Also, part of the art is gaining access to the area.


----------



## homemadewoody (Jul 6, 2006)

Save your money get a pdr tech to do it . I'm a pdr tech and have been for over 10 years trust me it's much more difficult than you think. For what you'll spend on tools you'll pay a good tech less to fix it for you.


----------

